# Cassie



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Last year I was asked to do a Whippet topped stick, a portrait of their dog Cassie, this I believe ws a previous post but have now created a .pdf file of the project with added notes and methodology as at the time the requester asked for pics during the making of.

have noe added this file for your information and downloading (if interested) shows the way we do our toppers over the pond in the UK.

View attachment Whippet - Cassie.pdf


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Gloops!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice presantation Gloops. Well done and thank you.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very informative presentation. Well done!

Thanks Gloops


----------

